# GE Washer won't start



## jberrier (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a GE model wjse4150B1ww which will not start when I push the start button (power button), no matter how hard I press. The appropriate green leds (lights) for wash time light up when I change the wash time knob, but only for an instant. They don't stay on, and of course, no power to washer when I press power button.
Any help is appreciated
JB


----------



## Jayers (Jan 4, 2012)

My cure was to replace the control panel. You could order one and find out, it is simple to return if this doesn't work. It's an easy repair.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

it does sound like the main board


----------

